# How to make goose jerky?



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

Like how do you make it? any kits?
Thanks and happy hunting!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i use google. usually works pretty good. 8)


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

get some seasoning (i use cabelas ) follow instructions. Also get the oven racks from cabelas....much better in the oven that the dehydrator.

you have to experiment with time in the oven a bit.....we found leaving the oven door cracked like when you broil works best. Pull the racks out of the oven before its completely dry....you want to have some moisture in the meat still.....the jerky seasoning will continue to work on it too.

too dry is no good IMHO....Leave it nice and rubbery.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Very bottom of the page.
I have made it per the recipe and it has always turned out great.

http://www.ducks.org/newsletters/2008/October/


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I tried a couple of the Smokey Mountain kits last year. We used a smoker, it turned out awesome.


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't think of the name but I buy it at Gander Mt. It comes with a seasoning package and a cure . I prefer to grind mine and put it in a jerky shooter and use a dehydrator . Only takes about 6-7 hrs to make.It takes a couple batches to perfect it but once you do it's awsome.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Follow the instructions on the seasoning/cure packet. I prefer to use High Mountain brand seasonings. I use a meat grinder and food dehydrator.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

best i have used
http://beefjerkyrecipes.com/flavor/orig ... ky-recipe/

put it in the oven at 170 with door cracked open until the jerky's texture is right could take 1hr could take 3hrs let it air dry over night and throw it in the fridge. I use cookie drying racks to set the jerky on


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I use the smokehouse brand from cabelas and just use the oven racks, it works great. I have had many people tell me that it doesnt even taste like goose.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't let this recipe out! 

1 bottle whorchesterhire sauce
1/2 bottle soy sauce
3 tbsp of liquid smoke
3tbsp honey
1/2 bottle of mrs. dash original 
cayenne pepper to taste. not much cuz it will give it some kick if you add too much
1tbsp minced garlic
1tsp salt 
1tsp pepper

slice goose meat thin. marinate for 24 hours. buy a dehydrator from wal mart one of the round ones that stacks and has adjustable temp. It usualy has 4 trays. set temperature at 140. put goose on. At the 2 hr mark flip all the pieces of jerky over and put the tray on the bottom on the top and the top tray on the bottom. at about the 4 hr mark it should be done. ENJOY!


----------

